# Flash video and Web Easy Pro



## rogerdodger (Sep 6, 2007)

I am using Adobe Flash CS3 to turn a video into the necessary Flash files for my website. All seems to be in order. I have created the .swf file and the player file and the HTML file. My problem is, instead of learning Dreamweaver, I opted for what I thought would be an easier program, Web Easy Professional. This program claims to be able to insert Flash video to a website without having to know the proper code. However, the click and drop from file list is not working, in that there seems to be no way to associate all three files together. Perhaps I'm going to have to learn to write code after all and take a stab at Dreamweaver, unless someone out there has used this program and knows the secret. So far, no help forthcoming from Web Easy's tech support.


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

It's probably easier with Dreamweaver since it's made by the same company as Flash and would probably be able to manipulate flash files better.

I don't have Dreamweaver CS3 - Just Dreamweaver 8 - but in here, you can insert a Flash file by going to Insert > Media > Flash Video...

I haven't done any flash work in years - but when I did, Dreamweaver always made it really easy on me to insert...I assume it's no different these days.


----------



## techwilson (Sep 12, 2007)

I much of the website do you have done? If not much I would maybe go to dreamweaver 8


----------



## bdeye (May 23, 2010)

I found a simple method to embed flash in easy web pro: Go insert, then object, then flash video. Double click the box you've made (properties appear). Double click any ticks you want to change to 'x' and double click the flv file name to go straight to you browser and browse for the flv you wnat to play. You can do the same with the image. Done.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

bdeye please look at the post dates before posting a reply, the last post was made in 2007, the OP has one post in one thread (this one), and I would be very surprised if the OP had not found another solution to this problem.

This thread is now closed to further replies. 

Thank you,

dm01
Moderator: Design


----------

